# IllEagle newbee... how do I get my sketches to printed t-shirt designs?



## rockfadon (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm just starting out, I need to know how do I get either the programs, equipment, or do I need to have a qraphic designer to transfrer my shirt sketches into workable and uploadable graphics? Also if I just need a program are there any that are compatible to mac? Please advise....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: IllEagle newbee....*

I'm sorry, I don't quite understand what you're trying to do.

Do you want to start a clothing line?

Do you want to print the t-shirts yourself or will you be outsourcing the printing?


----------



## rockfadon (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: IllEagle newbee....*

Both my man. IllEagle is going to be a shot in the arm of the ordinary everywhere, so if you can help me to understand how I would get my sketches (on paper) to print, what is the process? Do I need to have a program, or would I have to get someone to re-draw it for me on a computer program? As for the outsourcing, I wouldn't mind doing that as long as I can get the quality that I want. Within a years period I want to go national, but it seems like right now I'm just chasing my tail. My problem in a nutshell, tons of ambition, drive, ideas and motivation, with none of the knowledge, if you understand what I am saying please help me if you can....


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: IllEagle newbee....*

Thanks for clarifying that.

To get your sketches to print, you could either:


learn a graphics program and do it yourself
pay someone to do it for you
If you don't already have the graphics program and you aren't familiar with scanning, editing, cleaning up graphics, then you may want to just go with number 2.

That will get your graphics "print ready" (vector graphics). Print ready meaning that you could take those files to a screen printer and they could print your designs on t-shirts using that file.

Once the designs are print ready, you can:


buy the equipment, learn the equipment and print them yourself
outsource the printing
If you have no knowledge of printing and no knowledge of how it all works, then you probably just want to opt for number 2. Large clothing lines generally don't print their own clothing. Some people do it all themselves, but they usually know how to print already or have the time and money to learn the whole process. The key is that you don't HAVE to do it all yourself in order to sell quality t-shirts.

Then you just find a screen printer in your local phonebook or search online and tell them what you're trying to do, tell them how many shirts you want to print, what kind of shirts you want to use and they'll give you a quote.

Then you decide which printer you want to use and give them the files and the job info (quantities, colors, shirts, etc) and they will print the shirts and deliver them to you.

You can find a LOT more information on this by searching the forums for start or starting.

Here's one post that details several ways to get your t-shirt line started:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/general-t-shirt-selling-discussion/t9938.html#post66311

Also, any questions you have along the way can probably be answered using our search features as a research starting point  

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/search.php
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/tags/


----------



## rockfadon (Aug 13, 2007)

by the way rodney did I mention that you are the sh*t! I love you man.....(no **** lol) Get at me soon, as soon as I get the shirts ready I will get you one pronto. That about all the start I needed, you really are a great help. So is this forum, wish I had found it months ago......


----------



## THQ (Aug 9, 2007)

*Re: IllEagle newbee....*



Rodney said:


> Thanks for clarifying that.
> 
> Once the designs are print ready, you can:
> 
> ...


Hi Rodney,
I have been trying to decide what to do, Im basically at the same stage, I have my drawings on paper. I want to start a clothing line here. Most Indegenous(hope i spelt that right) clothing lines here dont do so well because the clothes are so expensive, I am trying to avoid that. I was thinking of using just plastisol transfers as compared to buying and shipping equipment, but this would also involve shipping many transfers at a time on a continuous basis. Is that a cost effective solution in your opinion?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

*Re: IllEagle newbee....*



THQ said:


> Hi Rodney,
> I have been trying to decide what to do, Im basically at the same stage, I have my drawings on paper. I want to start a clothing line here. Most Indegenous(hope i spelt that right) clothing lines here dont do so well because the clothes are so expensive, I am trying to avoid that. I was thinking of using just plastisol transfers as compared to buying and shipping equipment, but this would also involve shipping many transfers at a time on a continuous basis. Is that a cost effective solution in your opinion?


I would suggest reading up more on plastisol transfers and how they work.

For some it will be a perfect solution, for others, it would still be more work than they want to do.


----------

